
Why Michigan is the Midwest’s most improved startup community - rmason
https://medium.com/@hydeparkangels/why-michigan-is-the-midwests-most-improved-startup-community-90a6eefd3e5d
======
rmason
They didn't mention Kalamazoo which has at least two VC firms and an active
angel community. Neither Lansing nor Grand Rapids have resident VC firms,
though both have developing angel communities.

